# Super stretchy nipples ... when back to normal?



## Kay's Celts (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,
This may sound funny but will my super stretchy nipples go back to being firm after my DD is finished nursing? I can't seem to find any info on this anywhere. It's all about the actual breast tissue. What about the nipples?!

They can stretch out quite farther than I ever thought possible and they fold over on themselves.

Okay, honestly it's my husband who wants to know.







I never really gave it much thought until he mentioned it.

If anyone has any input on this, it would be greatly appreciated.

Take care!

PS ... My daughter is almost 18 months and still nursing great.







:


----------



## amyaebi (Nov 13, 2007)

Mine are still super stretchy after nursing three. I would assume that maybe it has to do with your type of skin. Mine is very fair and crepey. I assume it will never go back to how it was before I had kids. My nipple stretching has never bothered me or my husband.

I will be interested to hear what others say.

Amy


----------



## Kay's Celts (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I was just checking after browsing the forums before heading off to bed with DD and DH.

I'm quite fair skinned myself.

I'm so curious about what others may say.

Take care.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Does your husband care if they never go back?


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i think never. but my dh thinks it's cool. he is constantly praising my mama body, and loves that i gave our children life and fed them with my body.i hope your dh feels the same way


----------



## DelawareMom (May 21, 2008)

I'm with ya! I'm curious to hear what others say. I'm also very fair- and crepe-skinned (I like this description. I've never heard that before.) My nipples sort of fold over onto themselves when I wear a bra and I was wondering, too, if they'll go back or if this is their new way of being. I don't really care either way. When it comes to being self-conscious about my body parts, the thighs are way ahead of the nipples.


----------



## Kay's Celts (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all!
I'm really enjoying reading these responses. My husband probably would prefer my "old" nipples but he'll learn to adjust to my new baby ones just fine.

It's really good thought to know that mine aren't the only ones that fold over in their bras.









Take care!


----------

